# Movies/TV 2014



## SeverinR

Looking at upcoming releases, not seeing alot that is jumping out like last year.

So this thread will be like last years.

Any movie/tv show your looking forward to for 2014.

Game of Thrones season 3 release, season 4 begins: release date not known yet.



Doesn't qualify but what the heck?

"Finding Dory"-2016?

Found some: Upcoming Movies 2014

Poltergeist- a remake? TBA
Hercules, the legend begins TBA
The Legend of Conan TBA
HTTYD2-June14
Hunger Games: Nov 14
The Hobbit- Dec 14
Night at the museum 3-Christmas 14

Remakes of 2014:
Poltergeist, Dumb and dumber to, Dirty dancing, robocop, Endless love, godzilla, Teenage mutant ninja turtles,
Annie, Equilizer (Movie based on the detective show) [Densel as Robert McCall? ]

Some are hopeful, Godzilla's last remake left so much to be desired, I hope it can't be any worse.
TMNT could be good.


----------



## CupofJoe

That list is making be feel depressed...
I've just realised that I'm too old to go to the movies...
I've pretty much given up on reboots and remakes and sequels... why would anyone want to remake "The Equalizer" anyway? It was really bad... ["Callan" was much better...]
Okay I might watch HTTYD2 if I can find a niece or nephew that wants to go. i liked that dragons were really cats with wings that also breather fire...
The only fantasy film of 2014 I'm looking forward to is "Ghost Projekt". It is TVM so who knows if it will ever make it to the UK. I loved the energy of "Troll Hunter". 
Other than that, I'm looking forward to "The Newsroom" series 2 being released on DVD. Not really Fantasy but that's about it.


----------



## SeverinR

I have to agree.  Nothing of much interest until HTTYD2.
Hunger games and Hobbit have to wait to look forward until this years are released.
Past HTTYD2 is pretty slim pickins on the provided link, and I looked at two others that didn't even have this many.


Equilizer was pretty low on my favorite detective shows.  Mannix(way back), Spenser for hire, even Hawk was better then Equilizer.  But Densel might make the show work.  MY biggest problem was such an old hero who didn't look tough was magically tough and indestructable. At least with Barnaby Jones, they didn't try to make him go toe to toe with criminals half his age.

I don't think they could remake Magnum. It was a unique show with its characters/stars and how they worked togther and location.


----------



## Addison

Please don't hate me for asking, but what is HTTYD2?


----------



## Ireth

Addison said:


> Please don't hate me for asking, but what is HTTYD2?



"How to Train Your Dragon 2".


----------



## Addison

Ah, thanks. I haven't seen the first one yet. I bought it for my kid brother to watch after he read the books but he buried it in toys and then broke it. So I'll wait until the first and second come out in a pack and keep them to myself.


----------



## Chilari

Rather an uninspiring selection. All I'm really looking forward to in 2014 is Game of Thrones season 4, Hobbit part 3 and How to Train your Dragon 2 (I've seen some of the TV shorts set after the first movie and they were a lot of fun too). Remakes and reboots, urgh, but let's be honest, some recent reboots have worked very nicely indeed - like Star Trek and the Avengers stuff. So I wont count it out yet but I'm definitley wary.

Who knows, maybe we'll be surprised.


----------



## SeverinR

I never have high hopes for remakes, but there are an occasional suprise.

I won't look forward to the 2014 episodes of the 2013 episodes not yet released. That would be Hunger Games and Hobbit.
If they flop this year, I won't be eagerly waiting next year.


----------



## Scribble

Can I rant about the unoriginal stream of movies out of Hollywood? All these writers with... *gasp* new ideas, I cringe when I see remakes in the works. I'll make an exception for the Toxic Avenger. I liked the original, I thought it was a great cheesy flick for the time. Arnold?? I have a strange hope that this will be a role of his that I will actually like (since Terminator).

The Hobbit part deux, of course I will see it. I was not overly charmed by the first one, but it was "okay". This one promises to be more interesting for me. That was the part of the book that gripped me most. Bilbo's emergence as a hero vs the spiders, the escape from the elves, speaking to the dragon.

Odd Thomas has a ring to it and an interesting premise. "Thomas, a short-order cook with clairvoyant abilities, encounters a mysterious man with a link to dark, threatening forces." The actor Anton Yelchin is different enough it may be interesting.

Nebraska is a film I am interested to see. I think this may be Bruce Dern's best film: Nebraska (2013) - IMDb Director Alexander Payne makes thought-provoking movies.

Passengers has a premise that I know will drag me in: sci-fi and romance. "A spacecraft transporting thousands of people to a distant colony planet has a malfunction in one of its sleep chambers. As a result, a single passenger (Keanu Reeves) is awakened 90 years before anyone else. Faced with the prospect of growing old and dying alone, he eventually decides to wake up a second passenger, marking the beginning of a romance."


----------



## danr62

Looks like Tim Burton is doing Pinocchio, maybe?

Can't stand most of the stuff by Tim Burton. Nightmare Before Christmas was really his only good flick.


----------



## Scribble

danr62 said:


> Looks like Tim Burton is doing Pinocchio, maybe?
> 
> Can't stand most of the stuff by Tim Burton. Nightmare Before Christmas was really his only good flick.



I'll go along with that. I find his aesthetic interesting, but the story-telling isn't my cup of tea. I will give props to Edward Scissorhands, not one of my favorite, but I think he created a very unique fable with that story. Depp and the supporting actors made it work of course. Not a Winona Ryder fan, I find her to be a shallow actress - someone feel free to correct me with a stellar performance I've missed. She seems to have one whiny mode.


----------



## danr62

Oh, Edward Scissorhands. Yeah, I forgot that one. That's his other decent movie.

I might like the Sweeny Todd if I ever saw it. I'm not interested in any of his other stuff though.

Also, two Hercules movies? What's up with that?


----------



## Steerpike

I liked Beetlejuice as well.


----------



## Scribble

Steerpike said:


> I liked Beetlejuice as well.



Alright, Beetlejuice was good. Aside from that, and any other good ones we forgot about... rubbish!


----------



## Ireth

No love for Corpse Bride?  It's as good as TNBC, in my opinion. Sort of a spiritual sequel (no pun intended!).


----------



## Scribble

Ireth said:


> No love for Corpse Bride?  It's as good as TNBC, in my opinion. Sort of a spiritual sequel (no pun intended!).



Didn't see it, so I can't vote.


----------



## danr62

Nah, no love there.


----------



## SeverinR

Scribble said:


> Passengers has a premise that I know will drag me in: sci-fi and romance. "A spacecraft transporting thousands of people to a distant colony planet has a malfunction in one of its sleep chambers. As a result, a single passenger (Keanu Reeves) is awakened 90 years before anyone else. Faced with the prospect of growing old and dying alone, he eventually decides to wake up a second passenger, marking the beginning of a romance."




Wow, get your pic of all the passingers and you have to live with the one you chose, and they have to live with you. Of course they could do the same thing you did, wake someone else up, then be the odd man out.
Also in waking them up, they will not be able to live out their life with their friends or family members if they were on the ship too. Or again they wake them and know nothing of life except for being on the ship.


----------



## Mindfire

SeverinR said:


> TMNT could be good.



Don't hold your breath. Shredder is White. For absolutely no reason.


----------



## Ophiucha

Movies I'm looking forward to,
 - Godzilla, despite my better judgment and all to vivid memories of the Roland Emmerich one. 
 - I, Frankenstein, which appears to be about Frankenstein's monster fighting gargoyles. IDK.
 - Pompeii, has Jon Snow's actor in it and is about volcanoes, and I see all movies about volcanoes.
 - The Amazing Spider-Man 2, because I liked the first one well enough.
 - X-Men: Days of Future Past, for the same reason as above.
 - How to Train Your Dragon 2, because I loved the first one.
 - Hercules: The Thracian Wars, which is the better of the two Hercules films coming out this year since this one has The Rock. Also, the other one has like 2% on Rotten Tomatoes.
 - The Boxtrolls, since Studio Laika has quickly become a favourite of mine and the trailer was adorable.
 - Hobbit 3, obviously.
 - Into the Woods, because I liked the original Sondheim musical and this is a movie version of it.

TV shows I'm looking forward to,
 - Sailor Moon reboot, because _fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight_~!
 - Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell, because I liked the book and it's the BBC.
 - Season 2 of Orphan Black, because that was a damn good first season.
 - Season 2 of Hannibal, because that was an AMAZING first season.
 - Season 4 of Game of Thrones, obviously.
 - The season finale of Sleepy Hollow, since that hasn't aired yet so I can count it.


----------



## Reaver

Mindfire said:


> Don't hold your breath. Shredder is White. For absolutely no reason.




Shredder is white for the same reason that kid in The Last Airbender was, or Raiden in the first Mortal Kombat movie or why Bruce Lee didn't get to star in the TV series Kung Fu. A show he co-created and yet got no credit for. Just more Hollywood BS.


Since they're doing all these remakes and reboots, I think that they should reboot the Harry Potter films.


----------



## Jabrosky

Ophiucha said:


> Movies I'm looking forward to,
> - Hercules: The Thracian Wars, which is the better of the two Hercules films coming out this year since this one has The Rock. Also, the other one has like 2% on Rotten Tomatoes.


I just saw the first Hercules movie (the _Legend of Hercules_ one), and honestly the Disney movie was more entertaining and mythologically accurate than that dreck. Its low rating is well-deserved.


----------



## SeverinR

Monster movies, Personally, I liked the old movies. The new ones are no where near as good.  I have yet to see a good monster movie remake. 

Frankenstein; looked interesting in trailer.
HTTYD 2, been waiting for it since I saw 1.

I think Hercules are like monster movies, they got modern CG and effects so they figure they can forget about the story. 

Burned out on Super-heros. Endless Batman remakes, many Spiderman remakes, only one interested in is WW. Her tight airplane and see through clothes...wait, thats backwards.  lol. WW is not scheduled for release until 2015.


----------



## CupofJoe

Not a fantasy film but I've just seen the trailer for STALINGRAD  - and now that is a film I want to see!


----------



## Ophiucha

Bunch of new trailers from the Superbowl... _Captain America 2 _looks better than I was expecting.


----------



## SeverinR

Game of thrones season 3 release date is today.  (Have not ordered mine yet.)
Season 4 will begin April 6 2014.

Kingdom of baddassdom seems to have been such a small release area, there is no where to see it.
Maybe I'll catch it on dvd.


----------



## Mindfire

Like most people, I rolled my eyes when I heard there was going to be another Transformers sequel. I liked the first one, I liked *moments* in the second one, and I haven't gotten around to seeing the third one yet although I will at some point. So I figured Transformers 4 would just be another "yeah, sure. maybe later" film for me. 

*AND THEN I SAW THIS.*



Spoiler: intense distilled awesomeness











Yes, that is Optimus Prime wielding a giant sword while riding on a robot T-rex (Grimlock). Curse you, Michael Bay. Now I'm sold.


----------



## Jabrosky

I have to say _Pompeii _pleasantly surprised me tonight, even if most critics have spurned it. At least I liked the plot thread of the Celtic slave and the African champion he befriends.


----------



## Ophiucha

I'm interested in Pompeii. I'm sure it's not going to be a masterpiece, but it's a director who can toss together a decent action flick, some good actors, and what I'd assume is a high enough budget to get an alright looking volcano effect or two. Also, I heard he decided to make Pompeii look 'authentic', and the classics geek in me who adores the remains of Pompeii is interested to see his attempt.


----------



## Reaver

Mindfire said:


> Like most people, I rolled my eyes when I heard there was going to be another Transformers sequel. I liked the first one, I liked *moments* in the second one, and I haven't gotten around to seeing the third one yet although I will at some point. So I figured Transformers 4 would just be another "yeah, sure. maybe later" film for me.
> 
> *AND THEN I SAW THIS.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: intense distilled awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is Optimus Prime wielding a giant sword while riding on a robot T-rex (Grimlock). Curse you, Michael Bay. Now I'm sold.



No Shia Labeouf so this one is already a hundred times better.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I don't know if anyone checked it out yet, but I ran across Vikings on the history channel and it was really good. 

There are always inaccuracies when someone does these types of things, but overall it is a solid B+.
The second season started last week, but the first season can be found online or on Netflix. 
If you have time to kill, and don't mind a lot of blood splattered all over everything it is worth a look-see.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

The Blue Lotus said:


> I don't know if anyone checked it out yet, but I ran across Vikings on the history channel and it was really good.
> 
> There are always inaccuracies when someone does these types of things, but overall it is a solid B+.
> The second season started last week, but the first season can be found online or on Netflix.
> If you have time to kill, and don't mind a lot of blood splattered all over everything it is worth a look-see.



I'm always a little leery of anything the History Channel has to offer, but I heard Vikings is good.  I don't mind blood splatter, because quite frankly violence is surprisingly messy.

Maybe it's time to turn on the DVD option on the ol' Netflix subscription, with Game of Thrones Season 3 out and a couple other things out now, too.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Let me know if you like it.


----------



## Ophiucha

I haven't started Season 2 yet, but the first one was alright. I didn't like the main guy much, but the supporting characters were great.

Hannibal s2 just started, too. That show is... surreal as heck. I mean, it's not fantasy, but there are some dream sequences that could qualify. The first episode of the new season has at least three shots of Dr. Lecter as a pitch black figure with deer horns. And I'm pretty sure his sense of smell could qualify as a super power, at this point.


----------



## SeverinR

Ordered Game of thrones season 3
and to get free shipping (still had money from a gift card)
also bought HG catching fire, release date is 3-7-14 if I remember correctly.
So I haven't received them yet.

"Carrie" the remake was surprisingly good. I think I like it even better than the original.
Bought Carrie(BR) and Kick ass II(DVD) at the video store for less than $16.


----------



## SeverinR

UPdate;
HTTYD 2 is getting closer, trailer soon to be released. June 13

"Heaven is real", sounds interesting, although I think it might be a religious chick flick.
"Haunted house 2"-was kind of let down with the first, but might watch for the trailer to see if it might be better then the first.
"Godzilla"-May 10
"Xmen" May 23
"Maleficient"  may 30
"Purge, Anarchy"-June 20 (sequel to the purge 2013)
Dawn of the planet of the apes-July 11.
Paranormal activity 5? Is there a need for 5? Oct 24
Hunger games Nov21
The hobbit Dec 17
Nght at the museum 3 Dec 19


----------



## A. E. Lowan

We saw this last night and rather enjoyed it...

Dragon's World: A Fantasy Made Real (The Last Dragon) - Rotten Tomatoes

It's available on DVD from Netflix, and, no, it's not a 2014 release (it's 2004).  They bill it as an "alternate scientific history."  Granted, their idea of what passes for science made me cringe on several occasions, the story framework is a little silly at first, and there were a couple glaring plot holes.  BUT, if you use an extra heavy duty bungee cord to suspend disbelief, it really is quite clever and enjoyable.  There is a mating flight sequence towards the end that just about makes up for all the flaws.  Even I, stickler for accuracy and plausibility that I am, finished the flick smiling.


----------



## feathertoad

What's with the remakes? aren't there any good writers in Hollywood anymore? The only movies on your list that I will be watching are HTTYD2, hunger games and the hobbit.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

We saw _Captain America: The Winter Soldier _the other night and I was extremely impressed.  It is a marked improvement over the first Captain America movie (I think the script writer - or maybe the studio execs -  needed to be beaten about the head and shoulders with the manuscript), but the themes  - Idealism and Humanitarianism in the face of the Modern Era of Cynicism and Fear, as well as questioning the nature of Freedom - are actually a little challenging, which continues the trend superhero movies have taken lately and is something I like to see.

Another thing that I loved was the gender balance on the protagonists' side.  Black Widow was present, but this time she did not play the lone Strong Female Character.  It was a pleasant surprise.  On the other hand the antagonists were, without notable exception, all batting for Team Testosterone.  Maybe next time?  But still, not too bad.


----------



## Jabrosky

This new Maleficent is like the Coke Zero of evil. She does one villainous thing out of revenge, but the rest of the time she's like a fairy godmother who doesn't take too long to regret that curse. Her movie was all right, I guess, but it was a real departure from the original _Sleeping Beauty_.


----------



## Sir Kieran

I agree. The trailers were misleading in my opinion; I don't mind that she turned around, but I would have liked to see more of her villainy, as the trailers portrayed. The best scenes were her plotting revenge. Overall, though, I really enjoyed the story.


----------



## SeverinR

10 days until:
How to train your dragon 2.


----------

